# feeling deflated, upset, fed up!



## MaybeBaby85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone. 

This is my first post here. 
Feeling rather crap if im honest. DH and i have been TTC for 18 months, we are undergoing investigations to see why we havent been successful. 
I went for a scan yesterday and they said everything looks good but the doc said i have had Chlamydia in the past and wants to do a HSG to check my tubes. This totally shocked me as i have had very few sexual partners and have been with my husband since i was 17 and i never even knew that i had had it! how can the doc tell this?
can anyone offer any info on having a HSG? did it hurt?
they also said at my appointment yesterday that my husbands first sperm analysis was fine and his second sample was not. and that my progesterone levels were not right so i am not ovulating correctly. 
Also they told me i need to lose weight or they will not treat me- i presume by treat they mean IVF so mega diet starting from now  
just make things 100 times worse i am having to have LLETZ treatment for the second time to remove pre cancer cells from my cervix. 

anybody going through similar?
cookies for getting this far!


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi

Sorry you are feeling so bad, it's all a bit overwhelming when you start having tests and things are finding things out.

When we had our first appointment with the fertility nurse (way back when!) she said my bloods showed a raised titre for chlamydia and that I'd had it/been exposed to it at some point. Have you had bloods done? Not sure if a scan would show it?.  I was mortified as never known this. 

I then had a HSG and my tubes were fine. It did hurt a bit but didn't take very long at all- minutes. Was just a horrible cramping sensation then it was over. Take some painkillers.

That's annoying that your husband has had 2 very different results- take heart that one was good. They can vary from month to month and vitamins and supplements can help.

When we had the first lot of tests I was told I wasn't ovulating.  I had day 3 and day 21 bloods and it never showed a progesterone surge to say I was ovulating. I've always had regular periods  but a slightly longer cycle at 30/31 days rather than standard 28- is that what you had done?. I've had so many scans since that I know I do ovulate regularly. 

They normally say a BMI of 30 and under for funded treatment. 

I've had the LLETZ procedure too- I feel your pain. 

It all seems a minefield but science can overcome most problems these days so think positively. Good luck with it all. 

X


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry to hear you are feeling down. I think we all feel this way during the investigation process as it is long and drawn out and most people just want an answer.

Chlamydia is usually detected when you have some swabs done of the cervix (just like a smear). I think there are other methods too but that is the test I had to have. HSG tests are also part of standard fertility investigations on the NHS and you are unlikely to be referred to a fertility clinic without one. They prefer all tests to be carried out so they will know exactly which treatments you will need. As far as I am aware everyone has to have this done.
The HSG is not that bad, don't research it online too much as this is what I did and it freaked me out yet it turned out to be fine. When the dye goes in it feels a bit like a period pain crampy feeling but for only for a few seconds then its over. You can usually see your tubes on the screen if you ask which is pretty cool!

Try to think of it as a positive that you have been identified as not ovulating properly as if you have to have fertility treatment it is probably better to have a diagnosis than just be 'unexplained'. This is can be also addressed with various treatments such as Clomid (tablets) or ovulation induction injections and there is good funding for this on the NHS so don't worry to much. They will check your BMI as NHS have strict rules to follow if you go for IVF so weight loss/gain is needed if you are outside of their required range. For private treatment this is not so much of an issue but you may want to go for a healthy diet anyway whilst on treatment.

I hope this helps a bit, anything else just ask


----------

